# St Luke’s Hospital, Huddersfield - January 2011



## jjstenso (Mar 21, 2011)

KooK and I learned of the closure of this hospital just after Christmas... lo and behold the New year's bank holiday found us both at a loose end and we decided to investigate with fruitful results. Visited again in February with Horus and Forsaken, which was a reyt laugh. Unfortunately as mentioned in Horus' thread it has now been fully stripped and the victim of some fairly mindless vandalism. 



> St Luke’s started a shutdown process in 2007 and finally closed fully to the public on the 22nd of December 2010. Mainly providing Neuro rehabilitation care, associated Occupational therapy, post cardiac disease rehabilitation, a Renal unit and seemingly unending semi stripped out wards.
> 
> Based in and around the buildings of a former workhouse, the site is stepped over quite steep level changes. A three storey cruciform of 200m long glazed corridors serve and link the 1960’s blocks to the surrounding Victorian conversions.



Lights, water, heating, medical gases, nurse calls and telephones were all still functioning and some security or someone, somewhere in the building but we fortunately didn’t run into them on either visit. 

The NHS have been very busy removing most of the mechanics of this hospital over some time so not as much as was expected to remain, remained. It had a small mortuary, complete with the little foam neck rests in the body fridges and also a trolley, on which were sheets and a pillow still with “person imprints” still evident (no shots from me but KooK will oblige)

The 60’s style lighty up signage was reyt nice though and this provided a nice early mooch to our day of goodness out on the W. Yorkshire, Greater Manchester borders.

Hope you like. 

Shots from first visit:

























































































Second Visit:






























Thanks for having a look. 

J.​


----------



## klempner69 (Mar 21, 2011)

Good effort there Fella,some of those floors either highly polished or there is a leak!!



Ps I moved this out of General into Hospitals/Asylums


----------

